# RFUK POTM june 2014.... who won?



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Just wondering whether the winners had been realeased yet?
-dan


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Not that I have seen


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Not that I have seen


Okay, just thought i might be looking in the wrong place haha!


----------



## StevenM31 (Jun 14, 2012)

Still no winners?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

sorry for the delay!

The votes have been counted, the results are in and I can finally announce the winners.


First Place: *Kimora*
*First Prize = £25 to spend at their online shop 'The Horny Toad'
*

Second Place: *Salazare Slytherin*
*Second Prize = £15 to spend at their online shop 'The Horny Toad'
*

Third Place: *StevenM31*
*Third Prize = £10 to spend at their online shop 'The Horny Toad'
*

Congratulations to the winners and thank you very much to our very generous sponsors at Horny Toad.

Please support our sponsors by visiting their site and giving them your custom so they can continue to bring you exciting prizes and exclusive offers.




Winners will be contacted shortly with details how to claim their prize.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you Rfuk, I claimed my prize and thank you coast to coast, it arrived safely


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

How about this years


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

????:whistling2:


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

I have my prize...



Gavin.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

I meant this years, didnt see you enter this ones :/


----------

